# Call for testing Xorg 7.5



## oliverh (Mar 12, 2010)

> Weâ€™re happy to announce that Xorg 7.5 is ready
> for public testing.
> 
> The ATI and Intel drivers were patched to work with
> ...



more on http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2010/03/call-for-testing-x-org-7-5-for-freebsd/


So if you want to see a rather smooth transition to Xorg 7.5, take some time and help them!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2010)

Just installed Xorg 7.5
So far no problem


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2010)

I had problem, I couldn't use xv output in mplayer

xvinfo showed that there was no adapter for screen or something like that.
I reinstalled libxv, xf86-video-ati and mplayer, 
don't know which was it, but now it works.

Probably I had to reinstall xf86-video-ati, because it wasn't updated by port


----------



## oliverh (Mar 13, 2010)

>Please report any problems and issus to x11 (at) FreeBSD.org.

Such a test, problem reports etc. are of almost no use in a forum. The more responses the better


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I did mail them.
Also I don't agree with you, next one who will update X and have ati, might not to guess, why mplayer don't work, because he might have read my post


----------



## oliverh (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe, but it's the best for the devs. A very _small_ number of Xorg devs cannot spread arround the net to gather all possible information ;-)


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 14, 2010)

I know. Like I said, I did mail x11 [at] FreeBSD.org


----------

